# Do you trust people easily?



## LadyOnFire212 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sometimes I think I trust people easily. I'm gullible I know. I always think that the people I work with or the friends I have are rather trust worthy. After a bad encounter with some people. I trusted people lesser than before. I became more cautious and I don't really like the feeling.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Apr 8, 2021)

I also trust people easily before, but now my motto is "trust no one"


----------



## stackescape (Apr 16, 2021)

When I was still young, I trust people easily. But now I know better


----------



## Margaret1994 (Jun 1, 2021)

It is very difficult for me to open up to people and trust them.


----------

